# Lets see a 5th wheel mounted in your trunk



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

I had a sweet idea at work yesterday about getting a metal frame fabbed in the trunk to hold a 5th wire wheel kind of angled upwards and have a pump on both sides... anybody have something like this? Lets see the pics!! (buildup pics would be awesome)


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

Something like this?


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah there are gonna be variations of how to setup the pumps and stuff around the wheel. That looks wicked except I would slap a tire on that baby


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

damn gooch, shoulda done it before u said it now everybodies goin to steal ur idea lol


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

hahaha I am an entrepreneur in this lowrider thang, so unique



so Search works for me now and this is a pic I found in the hydraulics section. this is what I pictured in my head, lol


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

i saw this youtube video of this dude with a spinning 5th wheel, if somebody put that in their trunk that would be awsome


----------



## Gooch (Nov 23, 2007)

i ride spinnaz
i ride spinnaz
they don't stop


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Jan 6 2008, 11:49 PM~9625742
> *i saw this youtube video of this dude with a spinning 5th wheel, if somebody put that in their trunk that would be awsome
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=wO6hcrm7Q1A

Homeboy Chris from around the way. He does some badass work, he's on LayitLow..


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 7 2008, 07:26 AM~9628827
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=wO6hcrm7Q1A
> 
> Homeboy Chris from around the way. He does some badass work, he's on LayitLow..
> *


impressive :cheesy:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Jan 7 2008, 05:26 AM~9628827
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=wO6hcrm7Q1A
> 
> Homeboy Chris from around the way. He does some badass work, he's on LayitLow..
> *


Thats bad! You don't have to get into specifics, but how did he go about getting that done?


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 7 2008, 08:02 AM~9629066
> *Thats bad! You don't have to get into specifics, but how did he go about getting that done?
> *


Thats my spinning fifth,its alot simpler than you would think!!!!!
It would be easier in a nice open trunk,i have seen a few in car show videos. :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gooch_@Jan 1 2008, 11:12 PM~9584953
> *yeah there are gonna be variations of how to setup the pumps and stuff around the wheel. That looks wicked except I would slap a tire on that baby
> *


That rim was only used for mock up anyways. It was 14" rim, i didnt have anymore 13's laying around. I was planning on putting a spare there but i sold the car before i got the chance to..ohwell. on to bigger and better projects. :biggrin:


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

I was gonna do this in my cutty to. Wasnt gonna have a metal frame tho. Was thinking wood or fiberglass and just have a permenantly mounted adapter in there. Somwhere where it would be easy to take off in case of a flat.


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

lavish done that in his 62......ill try to find a pic


----------

